# Caravan/Campervan



## yosic (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi there

It's been a long time since the last time I was here, hope you all feel well and safe 
I was in the Philippines for some months and decided to go back soon for good,
I'd like your opinion about purchasing a caravan or Campervan for living so I'll have the opportunity to go around the Philippines for some years...
I know in Europe and in US it's a very common way of living and I was wondering about doing the same in the Philippines... I need your good advice and opinion on that please.. 

I will appreciate if someone can give some ideas on where to buy, or what to buy Campervan or simply buy a high roof van and convert it myself? Your suggestions are highly appreciated. 
Thank you so much in advance. 
Yosi


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Campervan/Motorhome*



yosic said:


> Hi there
> 
> It's been a long time since the last time I was here, hope you all feel well and safe
> I was in the Philippines for some months and decided to go back soon for good,
> ...


Here is a website where you can order one of these new, 2 are priced as marked, 1 is build it your way. These can be expensive, depending on how well equipped they are and the amenities added but it seems to be well constructed and if you have water, power and sewage available, you can go just about anywhere with one of these units. 

Camper for sale in the Philippines | New & used Camper sales

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/...GlkA1ZJUFBIMDFfMQ--?qid=20081026034539AAaXQ8p

http://ezinearticles.com/?Philippine-Camping-Guide&id=4787756


----------



## yosic (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank u so much for the info, if u have more advising tips I'll be happy to heard  have a lovely weekend


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

From what I know of that lifestyle you need to be in a country that has RV parks.... Been all over and haven't seen RV 1 in all my travels.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> From what I know of that lifestyle you need to be in a country that has RV parks.... Been all over and haven't seen RV 1 in all my travels.


I AGREE!!! I had three different recreation vehicles (campers) in the USA before I retired. I enjoyed them and travel all over the USA, Canada. Safety is a primary consideration and I would not do the same in the Philippines.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

If one looks up on the Internet, camping areas can be found in the Philippines, here is just one example:

Camping Philippines


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Camping in the Philippines | USA Today


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> Camping in the Philippines | USA Today


I've seen the beach camping places with just a sleeping platform and fabric you rolled up on each side, don't really see the allure of that, maybe in my younger days lol


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Safety would be my big concern and leaving it unattended.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Safety in Camping*



Gary D said:


> Safety would be my big concern and leaving it unattended.


I tend to agree here too. It all really depends on where you are and there are certain places that you don't want to be, even with a recreational vehicle. The important thing is that if you do choose to camp out, make sure you have power, water and sewage hookups. It is easier to move around with the camper than to leave it and risk it being sabotaged or worse. A word to the wise, don't let little kids climb all over your camper. They will do this.


----------

